# [SOLVED] Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, this problem started around the time I updated from Forceware 93.81 to 94.

When I watch movies, the screen goes randomly (like every 5 minutes) black and back (like if I was switching resolution) and sometimes (mostly 3rd, 4th time the screen goes black per movie) everything freezes (sound, screen, etc) and I need to force a reboot.

I've tried updating the beta drivers (161 I think), downgrading back to 93.81, unninstalling all codecs I had, reinstalling them from other packs, but nothing works, even tough the occasions where this problem happens have diminished. (haven't seen it happen in DivX/Xvid movies since I tried everything, even tough it happened too before I tried)
Watching a video conversation over skype also produces this odd behaviour, and the only game I've seen that produces the same behaviour is Cortex Command (http://www.datarealms.com/) but only when using windowed-mode...

Specs:
Windows XP Home Edition fully updated (inc. SP2)
Geforce 7300 LE 128MB + 512MB Turbocache
2GB RAM

Dxdiag

I'd appreciate any help!
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Hi, welcome to TSF

It might be worth trying an earlier, more reliable version of Forceware. Try *84.21* and follow the instructions *here* for installing drivers correctly.


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Thanks for the quick answer!

Anyways, I did what you told me to do, unninstalled 93.81 and downgraded back to 84.21.

I've been stress-testing my pc for awhile, and haven't seen any crashing yet!
BUT the "resolution-changing" still happens, and quite frequently... When watching Divx/Xvid movies for example, there are none, but when watching h.264 (or whatever) movies, the screen does it like every 5 minutes... When playing Cortex Command on windowed-mode, it does it like every 10 seconds, but doesn't crash my pc, even tough the screen's image (when it isn't "switching resolutions") acts weird.

Has anyone got any idea on how to fix this problem?

New dxdiag


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Which codec pack do you currently have installed? Is it a limited trial version or the full version.

Looking at your dxdiag log, your monitor is running at 60hz refresh rate, so I presume it's LCD. Have you tried playing the problem videos at the monitor's native resolution?

Open the case and post back with the details from the PSU label (make/model, total watts, amps for +3.3V, +5V and +12V)

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

I run the videos at the native res (1440x900).

Anyways, PSU:

Make: ATX 12V (not sure?)
Model: AL-8360
Total Max (Watts): 350W
amps for +3.3V: 20A
amps for +5V: 12A
amps for +12V1: 10A
amps for +12V2: 13A

I calculated more or less the power I use, It gave me around 346W (out of max of 350W). I calculated removing one of the PCI cards I don't need... and it gave me 329W... I'll brb, gotta remove that card, I'll tell you the results after that.

Thanks again


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Nope, it wasn't caused by power missing...

And I have K-Lite Mega Codec Pack, but already tried All-In-One Codec Pack (and the problem happened more often with it)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

I'm still suspicious of the PSU, but I don't think it's the only problem, considering your game works ok in fullscreen but not windowed. If it doesn't have a manufacturer's name on the label, it's probably a cheap generic one. Is it the original one that came with the case? How old is it? The extra 30% in the power calculator is for good quality cards. For older, generic cards adding an extra 40-50% is not uncommon.

You have the correct drivers and codecs.

Have you tried the videos on another computer to see if they are faulty?

Try the DirectX tests in dxdiag. Any problems listed in the Notes box?

Can you give us some more details about "switching resolution". Does the screen flicker off and on or actually switch between resolutions? Do you have the same problem at lower resolutions?

I haven't used Forceware for a while, so I can't be too specific. Check the Forceware control panel to see if there are any options for limiting resolutions, or a box you can tick for an alternate resolution switching method.

Look in Event Viewer and Task Manager processes/performance for any signs of CPU spikes or background programs causing the flicker/switch.


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

And the PSU is also a bad guess as there is only one game in the many games I have that produce this "effect".

About the movies being damaged... Nope, they work perfectly if I show them on another computer, and it happens with specific file types less often or never, while with other file types alot, so something with directshow filters perhaps? I tried GSpot to check for probs, and there's only one filter with a problem (file missing) but it refuses to un-register it (and it's set to DO_NOT_USE in merit).

About the DirectX tests, tried them, no problems at all...

What happens is like... The screen goes black for 1 or 2 seconds and comes back, exactly the same effect that happens when it switches resolution, but it stays in the same resolution.
I got a screen video to show more or less what I want (7MB in size, bad quality, but I don't care )
In the video you can see that the screen keeps going fully black (and for some reason the screen capturer only filmed like half the times it happened) and ends when I alt+F4 as it's impossible to click the X or do anything else while this happens.
NOTE:
It starts with Cortex Command on full screen (colors are messed up only in the movie, not in my computer), then I toggle windowed-mode... watch what happens... Oh yes, this movie also made my screen go black once.
And I used CC as it's the one that produces more "black-screens" after another. If you can't see it... I used the "Microsoft Video 1" codec so it shouldn't be too hard to get it?
Link: http://s23.quicksharing.com/v/590873/blackscreencap.avi.html

And no, no such options on FW drivers...

I'll try some stuff that makes it flicker and check for spikes in processing power or warnings in event viewer...

One thing, I was playing some movies in Shareaza and it "black-screened" and shareaza crashed (normally the whole computer used to crash, but not now)... In eventvwr it's saying the culprit is... xvidcore.dll, version 0.0.0.0, address 0x0000941a. I'll google it.


Thanks for your time!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Looking at other forums where xvidcore.dll is involved in screen blackouts, they fix it by replacing the dll file. Try this one from *http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?xvidcore*


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Tried that, doesn't fix anything... At least that I noticed, as it might have fixed some filetypes?

I guess I'll have to unninstall all the codecs 1 by 1 and reinstall them 

Any other ideas? thanks

EDIT: explorer.exe just crashed, even tough I wasn't watching any movie...
culprit: mpegsplitter.ax
Perhaps there's a problem with this file too?
EDIT2: tried unregistering it... still produces the blackouts on CC, not sure on movies because it's quite rare.


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

Still appears on movies


----------



## ArtCrazy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Screen goes black or pc crashes when watching movies*

I think I fixed it!
I had the idea to go into the BIOS and reset it's settings... And now CC doesn't "blackscreen" anymore... Thanks for all your help anyways


----------

